
Second Reality by Future Crew (PC Demo) Source Code (1993) - velmu
https://github.com/mtuomi/SecondReality
======
velmu
See the code running here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFv7mHTf0nA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFv7mHTf0nA)

And a short video of the guys at work:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIIBRr31DIU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIIBRr31DIU)

